# Motorhome Servicing and Habitation checks



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there anywhere in or around Leeds, who can do Motorhome Servicing and Habitation checks, at a sensible price, I need to get our fridge looked at, and serviced.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you don't mind travelling south a bit I would give CLS a call

LINK

Richard...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Richard, but that's a bit too far away, I know there is one in Bradford, but I won't use them.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I bought a brand new MH from Brownhills Newark in March 2008 (I spent £51,000)
I think I am now due a service and a habitation check although I have not had any reminders
I telephoned Brownhills to get confirmation and a price and was shocked to learn
•	The price was almost twice as much as I was quoted by others that provided the same service (sourced at the NEC in February)
•	Brownhills service team said that if I had a the work done elsewhere by a non approved Rapido dealer, then my warranty would be invalidated
How can this be true?
Also I have been waiting 10 months to get approved warranty work done, so the is warranty worth having
Being a grumpy old man I feel like saying sod it and if I am unlucky enough to have a problem, then Ill pay for it out of my own pocket
£50000 doesn’t buy a lot of respect does it!!!!
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, I know a guy that has worked for IH and Vantage and is now setting up on his own, he could probably do the habitation checks for you at a very reasonable price. He used to do our Duetto.

Steve.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am glad my vehicle is out of warranty now :? 
No more extortionate charges to tell me what I already know.
From what I can make out the habitation service is not so much a service as a check and that they don't even do the fridge.

I have my own damp meter and check the vehicle myself. I take it to a local garage to get the services done and will look for somewhere to get the Fridge checked out myself.

Did I miss anything?

Karl


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have sent two emails to one dealer and one to another and not a reply at all to my request for a service, hab check and a couple of tiny jobs. I have now crossed them off my list and looking for a new one. Thought there was a recession on but not it appears in the MHF industry. 8O


----------



## cravenoxav (Nov 12, 2008)

*places*

theres lowdhams in huddersfield they were quoting £130 + VAT for the habitiation check. Vehicle check i couldnt say how much they would charge for that.

There's a place on Dick Lane in bradford. They charged my friend about £500 for MOT service and habitation service. Needed a few bits in the habitation, bulbs and fridge catch.
hope that helps


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Kev

Give Stephen Buckley of Dick Lane a ring in Bradford, 01274 661441 about £150.00 for habitation service they will also do the engine service.

Just had my habitation service done at Baldwins in Halifax ring Steve. on 01422 382333 again £150.00 for habitation they can also do the engine service.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Lowdhams quoted me £250 8O 

Mark at CLS came to the house and did it for £80


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll pass on the Bradford one, they'll get no more of my money, 
& Baldwins is too far away.

tubbytuba, Could you either post or PM the details for the mobile guy.

I'm amazed that there is no one in Leeds doing MH repairs and servicing, seems like there's an opening for someone knowledgeable enough.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've never had a habitation service and never will. They are an absolute rip off. I worked in the motor trade for 5 years and the same can be said for vehicle servicing other than regular oil changes of course and checking the air filter every year. Disc brakes have warning mechanisms, fuel filters will not require replacing for some time due to low mileages and neither will pollen filters. The MOT acts as a good safety check. Look under the vehicle during testing. So what is there left to do?

Yes I know this is controversial but that is my opinion based on experience.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well when your floor de laminates, and all your electrics pack up you might wish you'd got stuff checked out by someone who know what they are doing, if the previous owner (a mechanic) of our MH had realised he didn't know everything about MH's then I would not be going around mending everything, so far I've had to sort out the water pump, the Truma heater boiler, the smev oven (ongoing) now the fridge is acting up, which is all I can afford to have fixed right now, hence I don't need a hab check, I need a fridge looking at, preferably locally to Leeds.

So do yourself a favour gelathae and do what you do best IE the mechanics, but do get the interior bits checked it might save your life.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Kev_Behr said:


> so far I've had to sort out the water pump,


Well my water pump packed in 2 weeks after having had a habitation check :?

Not sure what they do on the hab check that any reasonable person couldn't do other than the damp check?

I am not having a go here but how would a yearly habitation check have stopped any of the faults on your vehicle?

I wouldn't recommend skipping hab checks while the vehicle is still under warranty however after the warranty has expired I am not exactly sure on their value?

Karl


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I don't need a damp check as I've got a panel van with nothing to delaminate.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We have just booked a service and MOT with northern commercials they work 24 hrs places at Morley and Brighouse take it in the evening before pick up the next day we have a Hymer classic on a fiat.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Kev, I'll ring him first to see if its ok, then if green light I'll PM details to you.

Steve.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what a habitation check is! They go around with a damp meter - well I can do that!
They check for leaks in the gas and water pipes - well I can do that to!
They cast an eye over the fixtures and fittings - well I can also do that!

A habitation check seems to me to be nothing more than that, a visual check. If anything needs servicing like a fridge or heater then that's extra. So, we may as well do all the visual checks ourselves and save a fair bit of dosh. Just get the other bits repaired as necessary.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OldWomble said:


> I'm not sure what a habitation check is! They go around with a damp meter - well I can do that!
> They check for leaks in the gas and water pipes - well I can do that to!
> They cast an eye over the fixtures and fittings - well I can also do that!
> 
> A habitation check seems to me to be nothing more than that, a visual check. If anything needs servicing like a fridge or heater then that's extra. So, we may as well do all the visual checks ourselves and save a fair bit of dosh. Just get the other bits repaired as necessary.


That's about the strength of it Mr Womble, (can't call you old) they let you know what needs doing, I don't really see the point of a check I'd rather just get a Hab service, then you know it's safe, a check could get missed while the boss is out, but if it's to be serviced, then it has to be done proper like, and yes you could do the damp check, but would you trust the type of meter which is available to us, or the more sensitive type the pro's use, and I'd sleep better knowing my gas appliances were not going to kill me in the night, I do have a alarm, but how reliable are they, the electric stuff is usually OK unless someone buggers about with it, fine if it's been yours from new , but I'm sure most on here by used, and there is no way of knowing what sort of bodges have been done.

So while I agrre with your sentiments, I'd much rather have it all checked, at least once, then at least I know there is nothing untoward waiting to get me :twisted:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Kev, I've spoken to the man in question. His name his Darryl Healey, he's set up a company called Shire Conversions, based in Knottingley. They are converting 2nd hand vans (3years old mainly) so aiming at the more budget price range. They are going to be at the Newark show with a couple of vans.

With it being a new company they are happy to take on any remedial work, habitation checks etc. He said he would willingly sort your fridge problem out and any other jobs if neccesary. Their number is 01977 675331. They have a website, which I am about to seek out for a look.

Steve.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Kev_Behr said:


> OldWomble said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what a habitation check is! They go around with a damp meter - well I can do that!
> ...


I agree with you in principle Kev but I think you are putting a lot of faith in the dealers. How many times do we hear of punters that have been charged for the job only to find out later it was never done! Re the damp meter, there are some really good ones that are as good as the ones the pro's use, if not better and they don't cost a fortune. I'm very happy to use them cos I've found damp the professional'habitation' check missed!!!


----------

